# Error Code -61?????????? What?



## DICKSTER (Jan 22, 2008)

WHEN I USE "GET INFO" ON MY INTERNAL EXTRA HD OR MY EXTERNA HD., IT SHOWS THEY ARE LOCKED AND IT'S GRAYED OUT. CAN'T GET THEM UNLOCKED. ! WHEN I TRY TO DELETE SOMETHING FROM THE HD'S. OR DRAG THEM TO THE TRASH I GET AN [ SORRY; ERROR CODE -61 ]. VERY FRUSTRATING. NO PROBLEMS DOING ANYTHING WITH MY MAIN HD. HAS LEOPARD CAUSED THIS? I NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS BEFORE.
THANKS ----DICKSTER-------------------------


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 22, 2008)

How are the drives formatted?  Are they formatted HFS+?  NTFS?


----------



## DICKSTER (Jan 22, 2008)

good morning-nixgeek-i believe they are hfs+; i am at work now so can't ck. out. is it possible that both are full? maybe i messed up when first doing the time mache?
thanks-dickster


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm....i'm not on Leopard yet so I have no experience whatsoever with Time Machine.  It's possible though, but hopefully someone with experience in Leopard can chime in...


----------



## cak (Jan 22, 2008)

_-61 	wrPermErr 	Write permissions error; Not a publisher_

cak


----------



## DICKSTER (Jan 23, 2008)

cak- hi- I don't know what -61 wrpermErr is and what I can do about it. any ideas how to cure this thing???? thanks---Dickster


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2008)

Seems as though it's saying that you cannot write to the drive since it's probably set to read only, something that you're already probably aware of.  Have you tried the Get Info command on the hard drive to find out how it's formatted?  Just control-click the hard drive icon in question and select Get Info.  In there, it should tell you how the drive is formatted.

I have a feeling that it might be formatted NTFS.  By default, NTFS is always mounted read-only unless you use NTFS-3G and MacFUSE (which will mount it writable, but takes a little bit of work to get it going).

Let us know what you find.  Good luck!


----------



## DICKSTER (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for info--i'll try this tonight when I get home---dickster


----------



## DICKSTER (Jan 25, 2008)

nixgeek-both hd's are formatted hfs+journaled [ case sensitve]. looks like i'll have to wait til apple does an update on leopar-you think?
DICKSTER


----------



## DICKSTER (Jan 29, 2008)

nixgeek: all of my drives are formatted hfs+journaled--guess i'll wait on apple to refine leopard on the next up date if and when there is one-- thanks for help
dickster----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DICKSTER (Feb 22, 2008)

Nixgeek--problem Solved-hd#2 Had A Mechanical Failure Which Cause The Other Problems.
Diskwarrior Told Me It Was Mech. Failure--replaced Hd#2 And All Has Been Resolved. 
Thanks For Your Help!
Dickster------------------------------------------


----------



## DICKSTER (Feb 22, 2008)

Using Disk Warrior I Found Out Hd #2 Had A Mechanical Failure Part And It Was Causing All My Problems. All Cured By Replacing It.
Thanks For Your Help-dickster----------------------------


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2008)

Glad that you were able to get it resolved.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 22, 2008)

DICKSTER said:


> Using Disk Warrior I Found Out Hd #2 Had A Mechanical Failure Part And It Was Causing All My Problems. All Cured By Replacing It.
> Thanks For Your Help-dickster----------------------------




You learned a lesson, Disk Warrior will save a Mac user's butt almost every time. Every Mac user should own Disk Warrior.


----------



## DICKSTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Found Out My Ext. Hd#2 Was Mechanically Damaged-used Disck Warrior To Find Out-replaced Hd#2 And All Is Great-thanks All For Your Help--life Is A Learning Experience And So Are Computors!!!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 24, 2008)

By the way Dickster you are bad luck. About three days after porting my last response I found a problem with my Mac Book Pro hard drive. It made a big "clunk" sound when watching HD video. Disk Warrior said it could repair it and it seem to do that. However I am backing up as I write this and paying a visit to my local box store for a new drive. 

You are bad luck.


----------



## DICKSTER (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry Satcomer About The Hd!; But Maybe Better To Findout Early Of Problems Before They Become Catastrophe!!!!!!
Dickster---goodluck-badluck----------------------------------------


----------



## Theresa63 (May 6, 2011)

I am also getting error code -61. I am using ivedio and had successfully saved several homemade movies in quicktime to my external drive when suddenly error code 61 came up. I am very computer illiterate so please could any help be explained! Many thanks


----------

